# fixing a light



## WestCelt (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a passenger car from the Missouri Pacific line set car #6616, and one of the lights appears to be not working only 1 side lights up. how can I replace the light or check to make sure all the connections are working. 

Thanks, 
Roland


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lionel O ???

Is this your car??? See light part # ...

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/70-7227-250.pdf

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, to see if it's the bulb or the connections, you can move the working one to the other socket. It's probably the bulb.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm sorry, John, but that is waaaaay to simple and logical. A good answer has to include a multimeter and something with high enough amperage to set fire to the house if done wrong. We have our standards, you know.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, I'll do better next time.


----------



## WestCelt (Dec 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Lionel O ???
> 
> Is this your car??? See light part # ...
> 
> ...


 Well, its a Missouri Pacific Lines Car but that was close enough. I pressed the tabs and Volia it opened. there was a curved piece of cardboard that had fallen from the inside of the roof. I don't know why that is in there but I pushed it pack into place and got the one bulb back into its plastic socket and everything works and I didn't burn down the house with one of those whatchamicallits.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sometimes, things really do work out.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice going, WestCelt!


----------



## WestCelt (Dec 14, 2010)

*train light*

Well, the Cardboard fell down again so I taped it up. why the cardboard was there i'm not sure. it seems strange unless it was there to reflect the light and make it brighter. On another note, I am now the owner of another engine. As well as my 675 Pararie, I also have a GP-7 MoPac. So, now I can run a layout with 2 trains. the Mopac has lights but no horn. I have seen engines that have a light in one year's model and a horn in another years. I refer to the Alco Chesapeake & Ohio engines in the early 50's. My question is would it be possible to take a horn assembly and put it into my engine so I could have both?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can add a horn or a horn and bell if there's enough room. I've used both the K-Line horn module and the Williams TrueBlast II horn/bell module. They're dirt simple to wire up for a conventional setup, just connect to track power and the speaker and find a place for the board and speaker.


----------



## WestCelt (Dec 14, 2010)

*Train Horn*

Gunrunner thanks for that input. The Transformer I'm using is from the 50's and will not handle a electronic horn or whistle. I need something older. where you thinking electronic?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can "roll your own" horn/whistle controller pretty easily.

This was posted here before, but I have it in my archives.


----------



## WestCelt (Dec 14, 2010)

*Train Horn*

Oh, yes, I will be looking into this. Do you have a pic of a finished product?


----------



## WestCelt (Dec 14, 2010)

*Remote Control*

I have several NO. 022 "0" gauge switches from WAY back in the 50's or 60's. The are remote contral with electric switches that have been rewired. on the 3 poles can someone tell me which gets the Red wire, the Black wire and the green? also on the box containing the red/green light thers is a protuberance sticking out. please let me know what this is and what it is used for. is there a manual for this anywhere? thanks and sorry if these are dumb questions.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

West,

Do a Search on the forum for O22 (or 022) and you'll find lots of discussion on the switches. T-Man has a thread with good info here ... I think he discusses wiring ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1050

TJ


----------

